# دراسه مبسطه فى كتاب تجسد الكلمه-- يتبع



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ده كتاب فيه شرح جميل اوى مش معقد--*
*فكرت انقله ليكم على اجزاء إن شاء الرب--*
*يا رب مبقاش بخالف كدا اى قانون-*

*القديس العظيم*
*أثناسيوس الرسولى يشرح التجسد*
دراسه مبسطه فى كتاب تجسد الكلمه--​ 
مقدمه​ 
*فى هذه الصفحات القليله و بأسلوب مبسط جدا نلتقى مع* *العظيم*
*أثاناسيوس الرسولى حامى الأيمان القويم و بطل مجمع نيقيه و خير من شرح عقيده التجسد الألهى-*​ 
*نلتقى به على صفحات كتابه الخالد" تجسد الكلمه" الذى كان و ما يزال أوضح و ادق ما كتب عن هذا السر الإلهى العظيم-*​ 
*لقد شرح لنا القديس اثاناسيوس ضروره و أهداف و ربركات التجسد بصوره سهله و تشبيهات واضحه جدا:*
*كتشبيه الملك و الفنان و المعلم و الشمس و القش و الاسبستوس-*​ 
*و عقيده التجسد ليس ترفا فكريا و لا جدلا عقلانيا بل هى جوهر المسيحيه و جوهر خلاصنا بأن واحد-----*
*جوهر المسيحيه --- لأنه بدون تجسد لا فداء و لا معرفه لله و لا إتحاد به-*
*و جوهر خلاصنا-- لأنه *
*" عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1 تى 3: 16)*
*فالتجسد هو سر التقوى الإنسانيه حيث ننال من خلاله غفران خطايانا و تقديس كياننا و إناره أذهاننا ثم شركه الطبيعه الإلهيه-*​


*يتبع ب--*​ 

*أهميه عقيده التجسد*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3252772&postcount=2​ 
++​ 


*صارعنا أمام نسطور*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3252910&postcount=3​ 
++​ 
*صارعنا أمام أوطافى*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3253440&postcount=5​ 
++​ 
*و لذلك صرخ يوحنا الحبيب*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3253458&postcount=7​ 
++​ 
*التجسد طريق الفداء*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3253545&postcount=8​ 
++​ 
*التجسد طريق المعرفه*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3254119&postcount=9

++

*التجسد طريق الإتحاد بالله
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3254121&postcount=10​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2012)

*أهميه عقيده التجسد*​ 
*إن من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس و أقوال الاباء القديسين و يدرس الصراع اللاهوتى الرهيب حول طبيعه السيد المسيح و حقيقه جسده الذى أخذه من العزراء مريم ربما يذهل قائلا:*​ 
*(لماذا كل هذا العناء؟ و ما أهميه العقيده حتى نصارع من أجلها؟)*​ 
*الحقيقه أن عقيده التجسد أخطر العقائد إطلاقا فى الإمان الميسحى و التهاون معها تهاون بخلاصنا. و يكفينا ما قاله الرسول بولس:*​ 
*"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد"(1 تى3 :16)*​ 
*معنى ذلك أن التجسد هو سر التقوى الإنسانيه أى سر الخلاص المجهز للبشر.*
*و هل هناك أهم من خلاص الإنسان؟*
*"ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه؟ أو ماذا يعطى الإنسان فداء عن نفسه" ( مت 16 : 26)*​ 
*التجسد إذن هو طريق خلاص الإنسان فبدون تجسد ما كان الفداء و بدون فداء المسيح لنا ما كان الخلاص. كذلك فالتجسد هو طريقنا إلى معرفه الله. و معرفه الله أساسيه للخلاص" هلك شعبى من عدم المعرفه" (هو 4 : 6).*​ 
*و ايضا التجسد هو طريق الإتحاد بالله حيث أنه{ أخذ الذى لنا و أعطانا الذى له }(القديس أثناسيوس).*
* و هكذا بالتجسد صرنا "شركاء الطيبعه الإلهيه"(2بط 1 :4)*

*و أخيرا فالتجسد هو الذى غير مفهومنا للجسد الإنسانى الذى لم يعد نجاسه و لا عداوا للروح و لا سجنا له " فالجسد ....للرب و الرب للجسد"(1كو 6 : 13) الجسد ليسوع و الإنسان المسيحى مدعو- من خلال التجسد - إلى أن يتغير جسده إلى صوره جسد الرب الممجد و يصعد به إلى السماء و يحيا فيه إلى الأبد مع المسيح.*

*هذه كلها عطايا التجسد لذلك صارعنا أمام كل من يحاول إنكار هذه العقيده أو حاول أن يتلاعب بها ليس حبا فى الجدل اللاهوتى و العقلانى بل تمسكا ببركات هذا الحدث الخلاصى الخطير ،إن الله الكلمه " صار جسدا و حل بيننا" (يو 1 :14)*​ 
*+ + +*
*يتبع...*​ 
*صارعنا أمام نسطور*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2012)

*صارعنا أمام نسطور*​ 
*الذى حاول أن يفصل بين اللاهوت و الناسوت فى ربنا يسوع المسيح، و نسى أن " الروح القدس يحل عليك،و قوه العلى تظللك، لذلك فالقدوس المولود منك يدعى إبن الله" ( لو1 : 35)*​ 
*إذن فهى ليست ولاده طبيعيه لإنسان عادى،بل هى ولاده فيها يحل الروح القدس، المولود منها يدعى "قدوس" و " ابن الله"( لو 1 :35)*​ 
*ونسى نسطور صرخه اليصابات حين إمتلأت بالروح القدس،و حين رأت مريم و سمعت صوت سلامها،وقالت لها " من أين لى هذا؟ أن تأتى أم ربى إلى" ( لو1 :34). و من هو "القدوس" و "الرب" إلا الله؟!!*​ 
*و نسى نسطور أن عدم قبول اللاهوت أن يتحد بالناسوت ، معناه بالتبعيه عدم قبول الله أن يتحد بنا. و هنا الطاقه الكبرى!!فهذا سر خلاصنا ، و فرحه خلودنا فى الرب ، الذى أعطانا أن نصير*
*"شركاء الطبيعه الإلهيه" (2 بط 1:4)*​ 
*+ + +*​ 
*يتبع.....*​ 
*و صارعنا أمام أوطافى*​


----------



## MaRiNa G (6 أغسطس 2012)

اكثر من رائع 
المسيح يبارك حياتك الي الامام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2012)

*صارعنا أمام أوطافى*​ 


*الذى حاول أن يدعى أن جسد الرب كان جسدا غازيل خياليا، و لم يكن جسدا حقيقيا كاملا، فيما خلا الخطيه وحدها.*


*و هذه بدعه قديمه، نشأت فى أواخر القرن الاول، و كانت تدعى"الدوسيتيه".*
*و يتصور إحساسا منهم أن هذا الجسد الإنسانى نجس ،و لا يليق بالرب أن يتحد به.*
*و هكذا بينما هم يتسامون باللاهوت، حقروا الناسوت، و بالتالى الإنسان، و صنعه يدى الله، المخلوق على صوره الله و مثاله، تاج الخليقه.*


*كما أنهم بهذا الفكر أعطو إحساسا بأن الله يستنكف أن يتنازل إلى طبيعتنا، و يتخذ له منها جسدا، لكى ينقذ أجسادنا من الفساد و يرتفع بها إلى السماء.*



*+ + +*​ 
*يتبع*​ 
*لذلك صرخ يوحنا الحبيب*​


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

رائع الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2012)

*و لذلك صرخ يوحنا الحبيب*



*و كتب فى رسائله تأكيدات كثيره لحقيقه تجسد الرب، فقال:*

*+ "الذى كان من البدء(اللاهوت)، الذى سمعناه، الذى رأيناه بعيوننا، الذى شاهدناه و لمسته أيدينا (الناسوت)من جهه كلمه الحياه...نخبركم به" (1يو1 :1-3).*

*+ " من الكذاب؟ إلا الذى ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح.. هذا هو ضد المسيح!!" ( 1 يو 2 :22) >إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت<*

*+ " كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه  قد جاء فى الجسد، فهو من الله. و كل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء فى الجسد ، فليس من الله...هذا روح  ضد المسيح،  الذى سمعتم أنه يأتى ، و الان هو فى العالم" ( 1 يو4: 2،3).*

*+" قد دخل إلى العالم مضلون كثيرون ، لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح أتيا فى الجسد..... هذا هو المضل و الضد للمسيح" (2 يو 7).*

*إذن فالتجسد عقيده أساسيه لخلاصنا ، قبل أن تكون ترفا فكريا أو لاهوتيا...*
* فلننتبه إلى ما يقوله القديس أثناسيوس حتى لا يضيع نصيبنا فى الرب.....*

*+ + +*

*يتبع *

*2*
*التجسد طريق الفداء*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2012)

*2*
*التجسد طريق الفداء*​ 

*نعم ، إذ كيف كان الرب سيفدينا ، و يموت نيابه عنا، و يسفك دمه من أجلنا ، إلا إذا أتخذ له جسدا إنسانيا قابلا للموت ؟! إن الفادى المصلوب يجب أن يتحقق فيه المواصفات التاليه:*​ 
*1.غير محدود:*​ 
*حيث إن خطيتنا غير محدوده ،إذ أنها موجهه نحو الله غير المحدود.*​ 
*2 . بلا خطيه :*​ 
*حيث أن الفادى لو كان خاطئا لكان فى حاجه إلى من يفديه ...إذ أن " فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه".*​ 

*3. إنسانا:*​ 
*حيث أن الذى أخطأ هو الإنسان ، و الحكم قد صدر ضد الإنسان ، لذلك يجب أن يكون الفادى إنسانا ، يتم فيه حكم الموت.*​ 
*4. قابلا للموت :*​ 
*حيث أن الحكم هو الموت : " أما شجره الخير و الشر فلا تأكل منها ، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت" (تك 2 : 17)*​ 
*+ و ماذا يعنى بقوله : "موتا تموت"؟ ليس المقصود مجرد الموت فقط، بل أيضا البقاء إلى الأبد فى فساد" ( القديس أثناسيوس فى تجسد الكلمه ف 3:5).*​ 
*+ و لو كان الإنسان لم يمت بعد أن قال الله أننا نموت، لأصبح الله غير صادق ( القديس أثناسيوس فى تجسد الكلمه 6: 3)*​ 
*+ و إذ قدم للموت ذلك الجسد ...فقد رفع حكم الموت فورا عن جميع من ناب عنهم ، إذ قدم عوضا عنهم جسدا مماثلا لأجسادهم (تجسد الكلمه ف 9 : 10).*​ 
*+ و لأن كلمه الله متعال فوق الكل ، فقد لاق به - بطبيعه الحال- أن يوفى الدين بموته ، و ذلك بتقديم هيكله و أنيته البشريه لأجل حياه الجميع (تجسد الكلمه ف 9 : 2 )*​ 
*+ لأنه بذبيحه جسده وضع حدا لحكم الموت ، كان قائما ضدنا ، ووضع لنا بدايه جديده للحياه ، برجاء القيامه من الاموات الذى أعطاه لنا (تجسد الكلمه (10 : 5 ).*​ 
*+ + +*​ 
*و هكذا كان الفادى الوحيد الذى يمكن أن ينطبق عليه المواصفات : غير المحدود + بلا خطيه + إنسان + يموت+ ، هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح ، حيث أنه الكلمه المتجسد ، الإله المتأنس، الذى هو إله حق من إله حق ، و تجسد بإنسانيه كامله دون خطيه لخلاصنا.*
*بلاهوته : هو غير محدود و بلا خطيه.*
*و بناسوته : هو إنسان يمكن أن يموت.*​ 
*+ + +*​ 
*و هكذا إرتفع على الصليب ، ليحمل عقاب خطايانا.*
* نحن الذين أخطأنا و هو الذى تألم. *
*نحن الذين صرنا مديونين للعدل الإلهى بذنوبنا ، و هو الذى دفع الديون عنا. حيث أنه " بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفره" (عب 9 : 22)*​ 
*و كيف كان اللوغوس (الكلمه) الإله، يمكن أن يسفك له دم ، إلا إذا أخذ جسدا ، و سمح له بالموت ، و بسفك الدم أيضا؟!*​ 
*من هنا .. فالتجسد هو طريق خلاصنا.*​ 
*+ + +*
*يتبع*​ 
*3 *
*التجسد طريق المعرفه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أغسطس 2012)

*3 *
*التجسد طريق المعرفه*​




*التجسد أيضا هو طريق معرفتنا لله... المعرفه التى كان من المستحيل أن تتم لولا أن الله تجسد!!*​ 


*تصور أننا خليقه الله، و لا نعرفه!! ما المنفعه إذن ؟ و هنا نقتبس كلمات أثناسيوس : " ما المنفعه للمخلوقات ، إن لم تعرف خالقها؟ أو كيف يمكن ان تكون عاقله ، بدون معرفه كلمه و فكر الأب، الذى أوجدهم فى الحياه؟ لأنه إن كانت معلوماتهم محصوره فى الامور الأرضيه، فلا شىء يميزهم عن البهائم العديمه النطق. نعم، و لماذا خلقهم الله... لو كان يريدهم أن يعرفوه؟" ( الفصل 11 : 2 ).*​ 


*+ + +*​ 


*إن الله منذ البدايه ، حينما خلق الإنسان، أعطاه بصلاحه " نصيبا من صورته – ربنا يسوع المسيح- و خلقهم على صورته و مثاله ‘ حتى إذا ما رأوا تلك الصوره، أى كلمه الأب ، إستطاعوا أن يكونوا فكره عن الأب. و إذا ما عرفوا خالقهم، عاشوا الحياه الحقيقيه السعيده المباركه" ( فصل 11 : 3 )*​ 


*+ + +*​ 


*و هنا نتعرف على الهدف الثانى من التجسد ، و هو معرفه الله.*​ 


*فالبشر فى خلاصهم تركوا الله، و أظلمت أنفسهم ، و أخترعوا شرورا كثيره ، و عبدوا الاوثان البكم ، و أكرموا المخلوقات دون الخالق ، و حولو مجد الله إلى الخشب و الحجاره و الاشياء الماديه ، بل أنهم إنحدروا إلى عباده الشيطان ، و صاروا عبيدا للشهوات الجسديه ، و السحر و العرافه و التنجيم، إذ " أصبح كل البشر ينسون سبب ميلادهم ، بل وجودهم ، إلى الكواكب و الاجرام السماويه ، و لم يفكروا إلا فى المنظور " ( فصل 11: 4-6 ).*​ 


*+ + +*​ 


*و إذ وجد الرب الإنسان تائها فى ظلمه فكريه رهيبه، و منحدرا إلى الحسيات و المنظورات ، جاء فى شكل حسى منظور ، ليتعرف الإنسان عليه ، و على الاب من خلاله ، و ينال فعل الروح القدس فى حياته.*​ 


*+ + +*
كان الإنسان فى القديم ، يتعرف على الله ، من خلال مصنوعاته الماديه ، و مخلوقاته المنظوره ، " لأن أمور غير المنظوره ترى منذ خلق العالم مركه بالمصنوعات ، قدرته الشرمديه و لاهوته ، حتى أنهم بلا عذر " ( رو 1 : 20)..
و هكذا ( إستطاعوا بواسطه المخلوقات ، أن يتجنبوا الجهل بالخالق) ( فصل 12 : 1 )



و لكن هذه الطريقه – إدراك الله من خلال مصنوعاته - لم تكن كافيه لخلاص الإنسان و تعريفه بالله ... لذلك ارسل الله إليهم الناموس ، ليعرفوه من خلاله.


و كان الناموس بأقسامه المختلفه: 


الطقسيه ( كالذبائح و القرابين)


و الادبيه ( كالوصايا و الشرائع)


و الموسميه ( كاالأعياد و المناسبات)...


كان الناموس يجتهد فى أن يتعرف الإنسان إلى الله ، و أيضا على ضعفه البشرى ... حيث أنه كان يكرر الخطايا ، و يكرر الذبائح ، و لا يعرف علاجا ناجحا . إلى أن جاء المسيح و فدى الإنسان ، و جدد طبيعته ، و أنارها بالمعموديه ، و فعل الروح القدس.



من هنا كان التجسد سبيلا إلهيا ليتعرف الناس على الله ، فقد تنازل الله إلينا ليعرفنا بذاته ، حيث كان من المستحيل أن نصعد نحن إليه لنتعرف عليه !! فلا المخلوقات كانت كافيه ، و لا الناموس و الانبياء ..


لذلك جاء إلينا بنفسه ، متجسدا ليعرفنا بذاته ، كما قال القديس بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين : " الله بعدما كلم الاباء بالانبياء ، بأنواع و طرق كثيره ، كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الاخيره فى إبنه " (عب 1 : 1) لاحظ الفرق بين بالأنبياء و فى إبنه.. الانبياء مجرد وسائل .. *لكن الابن حضور شخصى!!*



+ + +



يتبع 



4 


التجسد طريق الإتحاد بالله​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أغسطس 2012)

4 
التجسد طريق الإتحاد بالله

​لم يكن كافيا أن يفدينا الرب على عود الصليب ، و لا حتى أن نتعرف عليه. فالمشكله الخطيره ليست فى رفع حكم الموت عنا بالفداء ، و إناره عقولنا و قلوبنا بالكلمه، المهم كل الاهميه ، أن ينتهى الفساد الذى لوث طبيعتنا ، و منعها من الاتحاد بالله إلى الأبد.​

​ما المنفعه أن يسامحنى الله على ما فات ، دون أن يجدد طبيعتى و يقدسها ، حتى تصير – نعمته – فوق الخطيئه و السقوط ، و فوق الفساد الذى ورثناه عن أدم ؟.!​

​من هنا كان الرد على السؤال التقليدى : " أدم أخطأ ، و حملنا معه الحكم إذ أخطأنا أيضا. فما المشكله أن يسامحنا الله و ينتهى كل شىء دون ان يموت عنا؟".​

​الجواب ... عند العظيم أثناسيوس:​

​+ " نزوله إلينا كان بسببنا... و عصياننا إستدعى تعطف الكلمه " ( فصل 4:2)​

​+" أغاثتنا كانت هى الغرض من تجسده" (فصل 4:3)​

​+" الله – إذ خلق الإنسان – قصد أن يبقى فى عدم فساد. أما البشر ، فإذا رفضوا التأمل فى الله ، و دبروا الشر لأنفسهم..فقد إستحقو حكم الموت الذى سبق تهديدهم به. و من ذلك الحين لم يبقوا بعد فى الصوره التى خلقوا عليها ، بل فسدوا حسبما أرادوا لأنفسهم ، و ساد عليهم الموت كملك. لأن تعديهم الوصيه أعادهم إلى حالتهم الطبيعيه ، حتى أنهم كما نشأوا من العدم ، كذلك يجب أن لا يتوقعوا إلا الفساد ، الذى يؤدى إلى العدم ، مع توالى الزمن"( فصل 4:4)​

​+ لأنهم إن كانوا بحضور " الكلمه" و تعطفه قد دعوا إلى الوجود ، من الحاله الطبيعيه الأولى و هى عدم الوجود ، فأنهم بطيبعه الحال متى تجردوا من المعرفه ، عادوا إلى العدم " لأن كل ما هو شر فهو عدم و كل ما هو خير فهو كائن و موجود " ( فصل 4:5)​


+ + +
إذن ، فقد كانت نتيجه الخطيئه إلى الإنسان،دخول الفساد و الإنحلال إلى طبيعته- و لهذا طرد الله أدم من الفردوس ، حيث خشى أن يأكل من شجره الحيا " ويحيا إلى الأبد" تك 3 : 22، يحيا إلى الابد فى فساد و إنحلال-

و لهذا أيضا تجسد الكلمه / و فدى الإنسان، و سكن فى بطن العذراء، ليسكن فى قلب كل واحد منا، ويتحد بنا ، مجددا طبيعتنا الفاسده ، و حيا فينا إلى الابد ، فى عدم فساد-


+++

و هكذا بعد أن كان البشر قد خلقوا " على غير فساد ، و صنعوا على صوره أزليه الله ، لكن الموت دخل إلى العالم بسبب إبليس"
(حك 2: 23 ، 24)،و صار الإنسان قابلا للموت ،و ساقطا فى الخطيئه-- بل ان البشر (تدرجو فى الشر حتى تخطوا كل حدود- و أصبحو يخترعون الشر و يتفننون فيه،إلى ان جبلوا على انفسهم الموت و الفساد-- فها هى خطايا الزنا و السرقه و القتل و النهب-- بل صاروا يرتكبون الجرائم فى كل مكان كأفراد أو كجماعات-- و صار كل انسان يتنافس مع أترابه فى الأعمال القبيحه-- بل أصبحوا لا يترفعون حتى عن الجرائم التى ضد الطبيعه-) 
( فصل 5 : 3-5)

+++
لكن شكرا لله ، لأن تجسد الرب أعطانا الفرصه أن يسكن فى أجسادنا ، ويتحد بأرواحنا ، و يقدس قلوبنا هيكلا مقدسا له:

+"من يأكل جسدى و يشرب دمى ، يثبت فى ، و أنا فيه" 
(يو 6 : 56)

+ " المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد" (كو1 : 27)

+"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله ، وروح الله يسكن فيكم"
(1كو 3 :16)

+" انا فيهم و انت فى"(يو 7 : 23)

+ "ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم" ( اف 3 : 17)

+ "أم لستم تعرفون انفسكم ،أن يسوع المسيح هو فيكم،إن لم تكونوا مرفوضين" (2 كو 13 :5)

+ "إذن ، لا شىء من الدينونه الان على الذين هم فى المسيح يسوع ، السايكين ليس حسب الجسد ، بل حسب الروح"
(رو8 :1)

+++
ما اسعدنا بك يا ابن الله !!
ما اسعد أولادك ، بهذا المجد العظيم 1!
مجد سكناك فى داخلنا !!
مجد إتحادنا بك!!
مجد "شركه الطبيعه الألهيه"!!

اى فساد يتحدانا بعد الان ؟؟ و انت الذى قلت:

" من امن بى ، و لو مات فسيحيا" (يو 11 : 25)
فصرنا نهتف من ورائك:
"يعظم إنتصارنا بالذى أحبنا"(رو 8 :37)
" مع المسيح صلبت----
فأحيا لا أنا---
بل المسيح يحيا فى "(غل 2 : 20)

+++
 يتبع

5

تشبيه الملك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

5 
تشبيه الملك​ 

من التشبيهات المفيده التى شرح من خلالها القديس أثناسيوس عقيده التجسد: تشبيه الملك ----فقال:

"كما أنه لو دخل ملك إلى مدينه عظيمه ، و اتخذ إقامته فى أحد بيوتها ، فإن هذه المدينه تتشح بالشرف الرفيع، و لا يعود عدو أو لص ينزل إليها لإخضاعها ، بل على العكس ، تعتبر مستحقه لكل عنايه ، لأن الملك اتخذ مقره فى بيت من بيوتها-- هكذا كانت الحال مع ملك الكل-
فأنه إذ أتى إلى عالمنا، و اتخذ إقامته فى جسد واحد بين أترابه، فقد بطلت كل مؤامره العدو ضد الجنس البشرى منذ ذلك الحين ، و زال عنهم فساد الموت الذى كان سائدا عليهم من قبل" (فصل 9 : 3 ، 4)


+ و فى هذه الفقره يوضح القديس أثناسيوس كيف أن سكنى الرب فى العذراء القديسه مريم ، كان تكريما للجنس البشرى كله- لأن سكنى الملك فى أحد بيوت المدينه هو تكريم للمدينه كلها-​ 

+ و الامر الثانى أن هذا التكريم حمى الجنس البشرى من العدو الذى أراد إخضاعه ، و اللص الذى أراد أن يسرق ما فيه من نعمه و مجد-- و ذلك من خلال قيام الملك العظيم (الرب يسوع) بالدفاع بشخصه عن المدنيه ضد العدو الشيطان- و هكذا إنتزعنا من برائنه، و جدد طيبعتنا بعمته ، و أزال وصمه الفساد و حكم الموت الواقع علينا-​ 

+++​ثم يستمر القديس اثناسيوس فى الشرح فيقول:
"إذا اسس ملك منزلا او مدينه، و أحدق بها اللصوص بسبب إهمال سكانها ، فإنه لا يهملها أو يتغاضى عنها بأى حال ، بل يقوم و يهتم و ينتقم من العابثين بها ، لانها صنعه يديه ، غير ميال باهمال سكانها ، بل بما يليق بذاته- و هكذا الله ، كلمه الاب ، الكلى الصلاه ، لم يهمل الجنس البشرى ، صنعه يديه ، و لم يتركه للفساد ،بل أبطل الموت بتقديم جسده ، و عالج إهمالهم بتعاليمه ، ورد بسلطانه كل ما كان للانسان" فصل 10 : 1 )​ 
+++​و فى هذه الفقره يضيف القديس أثناسيوس ثلاث حقائق و هى:


----------

